# Duratrax ICE discharge help



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

I think my ICE charger is broken but I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions before i get rid of it. Any time i discharge any battery it just keeps discharging and doesnt stop. Sometimes it will eventually get to a low voltage input error or something like that. I'm running the charger off of a 5amp power supply if that may be interferring any. Any suggestions?


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

what is your voltage cutoff set to?


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

0.9 i believe


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

It should stop at the v/c multiplied by the cell count. It really should have nothing to do with input voltage during discharge.

Input voltage error is something else, sounds like the charger is fauty.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I would double check all of the profile parameters - cell count, capacity, cell type and discharge voltage cutoff.

If your ICE is still charging properly, don't get rid of it. It's really one of the best chargers for the money out there. However, it's not a particularly great discharger. Plus, it will do LiPo's in a virtually fail-safe manner.

Are you discharging spec packs through a plug type connector? Or are you discharging assembled cells that have 'battery bars' on them? If it's the latter, I'd go with a different style discharger.

I've got a couple dischargers that I'm not using anymore and I'll make you a deal on them. PM me on those if your interested.


----------



## MarTay6 (Oct 4, 2008)

Since this question falls in line with the topic, I'll ask it here in place of opening up a new topic: I'm a newbie, and building my first car- shopping for a charger at the present time... (as well as the rest of the goodies). Will be running a 4 cell NiMh pack- and the ICE charger is one I am considering... will this work well for me as far as discharge requirements? Will be an assembled pack with battery bars, since this was brought up as a topic. If I need something else, perhaps I might also be interested in one of your dischargers, Scott- 
Thanks for any advice/assistance as well... don't mean to take away from the original post.
Wes


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

The ICE is a terrific charger for its cost and will charge nimhs with no problem later if you go to Lipo you wont need another charger. 
However its not a good discharger for either nimhs or Lipos mostly because of its dischargeing rate limits. 
For nimhs I would suggest a seperate discharge tray you can pick up some great deals on HobbyTalks own swap and sell thread.


----------



## MarTay6 (Oct 4, 2008)

For discharging an assembled 4 cell NiMh pack with bars, what do I need? Something I can clip onto the individual cells to discharge them independantly? Looking for something to get me going in that direction.
Thanks-
Wes


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

An Integy 0-30 and/or a Novak Smart tray are what I've always used. The 0-30 discharges the batteries individually at a 30 amp discharge rate. You'll leave the pack in the 0-30 until the lights go out for each individual cell. I had some thin pieces of plastic that I'd slip in between the connections to stop the cell from discharging while others are still discharging.

The Novak Smart Tray equalizes the cells to .09 volts per cell. With this unit all the cells in the pack will be at the same voltage. Put them on a charger immediately after equalization.

I'm probably gonna get flamed here because if you ask ten different people how to maintain our batteries, you'll get at least 10 different answers.

Here's a link to the discharger items I have for sale on HT - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=231945

I'll try to dig up some pics too.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

Rc Driver said:


> 0.9 i believe


I think you should try 0.9x6=5.4 if you are using 6 cell and 0.9x4=3.6 for 4 cell. Thats how I use my ICE.


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

OvalTrucker said:


> I would double check all of the profile parameters - cell count, capacity, cell type and discharge voltage cutoff.
> 
> If your ICE is still charging properly, don't get rid of it. It's really one of the best chargers for the money out there. However, it's not a particularly great discharger. Plus, it will do LiPo's in a virtually fail-safe manner.
> 
> ...


All the profile parameters are correct. It doesnt work for discharing any type of pack, it still charges fine though.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Maybe the discharge side is done for.

Let me know if your interested in the dischargers I have. I've went LiPo and don't use them anymore.


----------



## MarTay6 (Oct 4, 2008)

Scott-
PM sent on the dischargers...
Wes


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Wes - I've replied.


----------

